# Gear advise for portraits, product, food photography and wedding photography.



## ironfreak (Apr 16, 2016)

Gear for portraits, product, food photography and wedding photography.

Hey all, 
I’d need a bit advise from the fellow photographers. First I will state my background. I was a Nikon shooter till 2015 and owned D80 body, 18-135, 50/1.8, 70-300 VR. I was a hobby photographer and used to photograph landscape, street, portraits, etc. I started on doing business in photography by taking wedding assignments with rented gear as required. Stuck to Nikon initially, I have used D800, D7100, D7200 bodies with couple of lenses as necessary. 
Some time ago, I tried hands on friend’s Canon 5D Mark III and 6D and 7D. I have really liked the Canon gear and over the time I got the chance to use 6D, 7D extensively. Now that I was relying on rental and friend’s gear for commercial work, I have decided to invest in Canon system for my future business expansion. Another reason going for Canon is that, all my friends own Canon gear, so it will be easy to exchange lenses when required. 
My main subject will be fashion/model portfolio, advertising, product, food (table top) and wedding. I will also setup a small home studio.

Here is the list of gear I have decided. I think it is good to start into. Give your advise.

1) 6D + 24-105 kit
2) 70-200 F/4 IS
3) Tamron 90mm F/2.8 Vi DC Macro
4) Canon flash 430 EX III
5) Sandisk 95 MBPS 64GB SD
6) Elinchrom FRX 400 standard kit
7) Light boom stand
8) Rotalux octa (shallow or deep)
9) Backdrops with stand 8x10 (portable)

Regards


----------



## niels123 (Apr 16, 2016)

The 70-200 makes you more flexible, however, did you look into the 135 f/2L? It makes a stunning portrait lens, is two stops faster than you 70-200 and really nice.


----------



## niels123 (Apr 16, 2016)

Another possibility is to add the 85 f/1.8, which is also very nice. Although not as sharp as the 135 and it does suffer from chromatic abberration to a certain extent, is is a nice lens for a very good price.


----------



## d (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Ironfreak,

If you're looking to shoot fashion and/or weddings, I think your choice of a 6D is going to leave you vulnerable in the area of autofocus performance. Particularly with weddings, you want to be nailing your focus first go and while the central AF point is pretty good, the rest of the points can be a little hit and miss. While you can focus/recompose with the central point, this isn't always ideal, so I'd be strongly considering a 5D MkIII as a primary body. Not only will you gain a much better and more reliable AF system, you'll get two card slots, so can have two copies of photos being recorded at once (great in case of a card failure or issue), and better build quality as well.

And depending on what lenses you have access to in your circle of friends, you might also consider adding a 50mm f/1.8 STM to your kit. It's a cheap little optic, but with it's f/1.8 aperture, gives you the ability to up the shutter speed in low light, and get a little more creative with OOF backgrounds as well - it can also be handy for table-top food photos as well.

Hope that's helpful!

Cheers,
d.


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 16, 2016)

Only about the portrait-product-food range (close to zero experience in wedding photography).

The Tamron macro has shurely very good IQ but I would compare the AF speed (and reliability if possible) with the Canon 100mm macros. I have the older EF 2.8 100 USM Macro which is very fast and reliable: It makes a great all round lens and results are amazingly good. In your case I think the IS version extends the usability into low light during weddings - the IQ difference seems to be marginal between the two USM 100mm Macros of Canon.

Just one puzzle part for your decision process ...! Good luck - Michael


----------



## Hillsilly (Apr 16, 2016)

A lot of product and food photography is done with tilt-shift lenses.


----------



## ironfreak (Apr 19, 2016)

d said:


> Hi Ironfreak,
> 
> If you're looking to shoot fashion and/or weddings, I think your choice of a 6D is going to leave you vulnerable in the area of autofocus performance. Particularly with weddings, you want to be nailing your focus first go and while the central AF point is pretty good, the rest of the points can be a little hit and miss. While you can focus/recompose with the central point, this isn't always ideal, so I'd be strongly considering a 5D MkIII as a primary body. Not only will you gain a much better and more reliable AF system, you'll get two card slots, so can have two copies of photos being recorded at once (great in case of a card failure or issue), and better build quality as well.



Hi d,

I think you are right. 6D's af system is indeed inferior and I don't want to take risk. But 5DIII is much more expensive than 6D. That gives me choice of Nikon D750. I am confused, confused here!


----------



## kaswindell (Apr 19, 2016)

ironfreak said:


> d said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ironfreak,
> ...



Canon has a good deal on a refurb 5D3 with the 24-105 (got mine a year ago) but even at that the D750 appears to be a bit less expensive than the 5D3, and is a capable camera (my brother owns one). It really comes down to whether the you prefer Canon's ergonomics and if the ability to swap lenses with your friends will save you enough in gear you don't have to buy now to cover the higher initial acquisition cost.


----------



## d (Apr 19, 2016)

ironfreak said:


> Hi d,
> 
> I think you are right. 6D's af system is indeed inferior and I don't want to take risk. But 5DIII is much more expensive than 6D. That gives me choice of Nikon D750. I am confused, confused here!



Yeah, difficult choice. I too switched from Nikon to Canon (my first DSLR was a D80, then D200...D3...then Canon!) and while I'm really happy with my Canon stuff, Nikon have been releasing some great bodies the past few years, and I sometimes toy with the idea of trying to run both systems.

But the 5D3 is a solid body still, and very popular with wedding shooters - it's just a great all around performer. Until late last year I was managing a studio of six photographers, and we were shooting 5D3's all day every day - they just perform. Maybe you could hold off on purchasing the Tamron lens for the time being, to help funds stretch a bit further towards a 5D3?

Good luck trying to decide!


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Apr 19, 2016)

I would make two changes. Get a 5DIII and get the 70-200 f2.8


----------



## mrzero (Apr 19, 2016)

I suggest you go with the 600EX flash, as you will benefit from the greater power over the 430 series (faster recycle time, less overheating, more light when necessary). Especially if you will have a studio strobe set-up at home, I think the smaller flash will leave you wanting more light on the road.

If the Tamron macro is only intended for food/product photography, consider using extension tubes (Canon originals with electronic connections) for closer focus on the zoom lenses until you have enough of a business line to justify buying a true macro lens or a tilt-shift. If you also want the Tamron to double as a fast-aperture portrait lens, consider the Canon 100mm macros (L with IS, or USM without) for better autofocus performance.

You will absolutely need more than one memory card. I love my 6D for personal use but if I was going pro, I'd go for a 5DIII so I could have dual card slots. You can't reshoot the first kiss at a wedding in the event of card failure. The better autofocus specs would also be nice.


----------



## kphoto99 (Apr 19, 2016)

If you are going to follow the advice of getting extension tubs, skip Canon ones and get Kenko. They are build very well and they perform the same. No need to pay for Canon air.

For flash take a look at the Yougnuo 600EX-RT, you can get 3 for the price of 1 Canon. I have 4 of them and I'm very satisfied with them.


----------



## Drum (Apr 20, 2016)

I would second the yongnuo's over the 430ex at least till you get money coming in from your photography (also available for Nikon if you go that route )
I've never had a problem in over 3 years use. The build quality in MY units is very good, and they work in both ETTL and manual modes. I have 2 565exii and a 568 which I use as a master controller or for HSS.
If you are planning to be a professional then get the 5d3, I also bought the Tamron 70-200 over the Canon F4IS which you might consider.


----------



## ironfreak (Apr 20, 2016)

mrzero said:


> If the Tamron macro is only intended for food/product photography, consider using extension tubes (Canon originals with electronic connections) for closer focus on the zoom lenses until you have enough of a business line to justify buying a true macro lens or a tilt-shift. If you also want the Tamron to double as a fast-aperture portrait lens, consider the Canon 100mm macros (L with IS, or USM without) for better autofocus performance.
> 
> You will absolutely need more than one memory card. I love my 6D for personal use but if I was going pro, I'd go for a 5DIII so I could have dual card slots. You can't reshoot the first kiss at a wedding in the event of card failure. The better autofocus specs would also be nice.


 Tamron macro is intended for both product and portraits. Also I can click close shots of jewelry during wedding with bokeh and blur background, people here in India love these shots. 5D has dual card slot is definitely advantage but single slot of 6D will suffice me with a good, fast 64gb SDHC. Of course, I will buy one extra. Actually, Im waiting really for 5D4, but till then I have to begin career with some camera. So, 6D.


----------



## ironfreak (Apr 20, 2016)

d said:


> ironfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Hi d,
> ...



Oh I forgot to mention that I'm here in India. The difference in 5D3 and 6D price is 80,000 rupees which equals roughly US$1200. I can buy whole lot of stuff in that money. My plan is to buy 6D to begin career with and later upgrade to 5D4/X in 2017. I will have to compromise on the AF system but I think I can live with that, I find 6D capable body otherwise. Weddings don't have low light generally so won't be a problem. Also, 6D will give nice results for product/food with 24-105 and Tamron 90mm macro 2.8 lens. Value for money than 5D3. That's the reason going for 6D over 5D3. And when business grows in a year, I will upgrade to 5D Mark IV in 2017. Being optimistic.


----------



## ironfreak (Apr 20, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> Drum said:
> 
> 
> > I would second the yongnuo's over the 430ex at least till you get money coming in from your photography (also available for Nikon if you go that route )
> ...


 Man the yongnuo flash is insanely cheap.  I will start reading the reviews. I just want a flash to fire when I click pictures of family group in wedding and, decent power, fast recycle time, good battery life. Not using any radio/remote feature.


----------



## ishootbokeh (Apr 20, 2016)

The Canon 6D is my main wedding body even though I have a 5dmk3 too. The 5D is mainly used when i need to track movement like the precessional or kids dashing about but in the main I love the clean high ISO the 6D gives and that -3 EV centre focus point is amazing! Plus its lighter which is good and servo using the centre AF is suprisingly good even with shallow DOF.

I'd say the 6D (65%) 5D (35%) on an all day gig.

For lenses I love the 50L 1.2 and the look it delivers, some of my best wedding images have come from this lens, its magical.

I have a couple of Youngnou 600RTs Flashes, pretty good but they have let me down now and again without any warning so I have a couple of Canon's too just in case. Perfect for any off camera work, cheap and cheerful.

But kit is only part of the story as I've learnt from weddings....


----------



## d (Apr 20, 2016)

ironfreak said:


> Man the yongnuo flash is insanely cheap.  I will start reading the reviews. I just want a flash to fire when I click pictures of family group in wedding and, decent power, fast recycle time, good battery life. Not using any radio/remote feature.



A few years ago I was working in a camera shop that sold a lot of Yongnuo accessories, including their flashes, and I'd be very hesitant to rely solely on one for any paying gig. QC seemed pretty hit and miss - we'd randomly unpack some flash and radio triggers and find assembly faults, different coloured LEDs in different positions across flashes, and they were one of the most common items to be returned. There's a reason why they're so cheap, and one dying halfway through a wedding would do nothing towards building your image as a pro.

d.


----------



## ishootbokeh (Apr 20, 2016)

Also when I started weddings I was using a 60D, then later a 5dmk2 and it was never a problem. The 6D is more than enough to get you going, its a near perfect camera for me.


----------



## JohnUSA (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm also eyeing a second full frame body for weddings. Currently I'm shooting with a 5D3 and 50D/T2i as backup. Don't laugh at the the T2i, for some reason the T2i shadows can be pushed many stops without banding, it's almost like shooting a Sony sensor camera... not so with the 50D. I mainly use the 5D3 99% of the time.

Anyway after reading this thread and many more I'm going with the 6D, mainly to have a camera with an additional lens ready. Maybe next year I'll update to the 5D4 but with all the 6D rebates and my 5D3 going strong I don't feel I need to wait and upgrade to the 5D4.

Also this wedding photography couple love the 6D: http://shotkit.com/stark-photography/?utm_source=ReviveOldPost&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ReviveOldPost


----------



## ishootbokeh (Apr 20, 2016)

JohnUSA said:


> I'm also eyeing a second full frame body for weddings. Currently I'm shooting with a 5D3 and 50D/T2i as backup. Don't laugh at the the T2i, for some reason the T2i shadows can be pushed many stops without banding, it's almost like shooting a Sony sensor camera... not so with the 50D. I mainly use the 5D3 99% of the time.
> 
> Anyway after reading this thread and many more I'm going with the 6D, mainly to have a camera with an additional lens ready. Maybe next year I'll update to the 5D4 but with all the 6D rebates and my 5D3 going strong I don't feel I need to wait and upgrade to the 5D4.
> 
> Also this wedding photography couple love the 6D: http://shotkit.com/stark-photography/?utm_source=ReviveOldPost&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ReviveOldPost



Yeah this guy really does get a lot out of his 6D bodies, fantastic work. I could browse shot kit all day!


----------



## ironfreak (Apr 21, 2016)

JohnUSA said:


> I'm also eyeing a second full frame body for weddings. Currently I'm shooting with a 5D3 and 50D/T2i as backup. Don't laugh at the the T2i, for some reason the T2i shadows can be pushed many stops without banding, it's almost like shooting a Sony sensor camera... not so with the 50D. I mainly use the 5D3 99% of the time.
> 
> Anyway after reading this thread and many more I'm going with the 6D, mainly to have a camera with an additional lens ready. Maybe next year I'll update to the 5D4 but with all the 6D rebates and my 5D3 going strong I don't feel I need to wait and upgrade to the 5D4.
> 
> Also this wedding photography couple love the 6D: http://shotkit.com/stark-photography/?utm_source=ReviveOldPost&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ReviveOldPost


Whoa awesome! I'm getting more confidence in buying a 6D!


----------



## JohnUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ironfreak said:


> Whoa awesome! I'm getting more confidence in buying a 6D!



Mine just arrived minutes ago! With rebate the cost is $1150. Comes with printer, 32G card, paper and camera bag.


----------



## ironfreak (Apr 22, 2016)

JohnUSA said:


> Mine just arrived minutes ago! With rebate the cost is $1150. Comes with printer, 32G card, paper and camera bag.


That's a killer price! From where did you buy? Canon doesn't give interesting deals in India


----------



## JohnUSA (Apr 23, 2016)

ironfreak said:


> JohnUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Mine just arrived minutes ago! With rebate the cost is $1150. Comes with printer, 32G card, paper and camera bag.
> ...



Wasn't sure where you lived. Purchased from BH Photo in NYC. Canon has a rebate program right now for the 6D here in the USA. $1499.00 USA for the 6D, Pro-100 Printer, 32 GB card and camera bag. After $350 rebate price is @1149.00.

I haven't had a chance to use or test yet.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2016)

ironfreak said:


> Gear for portraits, product, food photography and wedding photography.
> 
> Hey all,
> I’d need a bit advise from the fellow photographers. First I will state my background. I was a Nikon shooter till 2015 and owned D80 body, 18-135, 50/1.8, 70-300 VR. I was a hobby photographer and used to photograph landscape, street, portraits, etc. I started on doing business in photography by taking wedding assignments with rented gear as required. Stuck to Nikon initially, I have used D800, D7100, D7200 bodies with couple of lenses as necessary.
> ...



I think your gear will be fine. The 6D AF is just fine, its not up to sports, but it is very accurate, don't let someone claim it isn't. You should plan on using the center point.

For food photography, you will struggle with the 90mm lens, but you can stop way down and sacrifice some sharpness for more depth of field. You may find yourself using the 24-105.

As others mentioned, be sure to have a backup camera of some sort.

Since you have the 24-105, why not skip the 70-200 f/4 and get a 135mm f/2 for low light and portraits. It will be much more flattering.


----------



## ironfreak (Apr 24, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think your gear will be fine. The 6D AF is just fine, its not up to sports, but it is very accurate, don't let someone claim it isn't. You should plan on using the center point.
> 
> For food photography, you will struggle with the 90mm lens, but you can stop way down and sacrifice some sharpness for more depth of field. You may find yourself using the 24-105.
> 
> ...



I loved Canon 70-200, have rented it some time ago for a wedding shoot. And its amazing for fashion/portrait shoots. It goes this article- http://digital-photography-school.com/writers-favorite-lens-70-200mm-zoom/
I thing 135mm f/2 is such a specialized prime lens offering excellent images, I look and prefer for flexibility right now since Im a beginner. So 70-200. And, macro for closed focusing ability, 1:1 magnification for product/food photography. Also I can occasionally use tamron for portraits.


----------



## Ladislav (Apr 24, 2016)

Add 50 STM. It is a bargain and you will find it useful for product, food and portrait photography.


----------



## romanr74 (Apr 24, 2016)

You want an EF 85mm f/1.2 II


----------



## ksgal (May 31, 2016)

Here are some of my suggestions/thoughts. 

100mm f2.8 L

Can be used for portrait (if a lens could be too sharp, even wide open for a portrait, this is the lens)
Wedding low light and macro(ring) shots
Food photography - the sharpness stopped down is just unbelievable, and really is a true pro grade for image quality. If you can't get a tilt lens, get this one. 

50mm STM
Low light photography (this at f2 on 6D and closer focus is spectacular!) Wedding and portrait work. 

2nd body - go crop, like an 80D
Why? - 1. layout for buttons/wheel will be like 6D
2. for macro shots or shots needing more DOF, this camera will be the go to. 
3. decent high ISO performance with proper exposure and good post processing
4. much better AF and tracking than 6D for times when you need that. 

The 80D will pair up and complement the 6D when you need faster FPS and better AF. 

All my humble opinion, and your needs may vary.


----------



## cpsico (Jun 2, 2016)

F4 lenses struggle more to focus in really dim light. Esp the 70-200 f4 IS


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 2, 2016)

cpsico said:


> F4 lenses struggle more to focus in really dim light. Esp the 70-200 f4 IS




Not so true with the 24-105L. I've shot a lot of events and they are more than capable. I have shot most of my images with it. An 85mm f1.8 or 50mm is more than enough. Get the stm version since the old nifty can't focus in the dark.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a 6d and it does fine. I've not used any third party lenses before, but I've heard good things about the tamron versions of the 24-70 & 70-200 2.8 vc. They cost less than the canon equivalents and have pretty good iq. Look up Dustin's reviews on this site. Just providing another option.


----------



## photojoern.de (Jun 18, 2016)

Hello, as a Canon shooter here´s my 5 cent to the topic:

1) 6D + 24-105 kit
It was my entry to full frame. A good combination in general, great body for landscape, but:
- the 6D has a weak focussing system, so you will be better off with a 5Dmk3 (or wait till the Mk4 comes out)
- the 24-105 f4 IS is soft in the edges. Using it for portrait is OK, but if you want it sharp all over, this lens isn´t choice nr 1.
- the 5Dmk3 has 2 slots for cards that can record simultaneously. Use it and you will always have instant backup. Just guess the drama of a corrupted card, realized after the ceremony...

2) 70-200 F/4 IS
Great lens. The f2.8 is much heavier and more expensive, but offers better boquet and better options to have background more blurry. In doubt (church) the 2.8 offers also more light / 1 stop faster.

3) Tamron 90mm F/2.8 Vi DC Macro
I own the 100mm 2.8 Macro from Canon. Not sure what you want the macro for. I would wait buying this one. Better try the 70-200 f2.8 IS II

4) Canon flash 430 EX III
I am not sure if the third party flashlights are equally good, for half the price. Better invest in 5Dmk3 rather than 6D and take two (!) flashes, Master and slave, from third party. I am not a flash pro, but one flash mounted on the camera usually gives poor, flat pictures. You will need a second flash from the side.

5) Sandisk 95 MBPS 64GB SD
Go for the 5DMk3 and buy some more cards, CF and SD, and have two slots available!


----------

